# pros and cons



## melissajean (Jun 4, 2005)

hi. I was wondering what were some pros and cons of malese? what are some pros and cons to you? thank you


----------



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

As a first time Maltese parent this is my quick list off the top of my head...

PROS: 
*Sweet, affectionate breed
*Deni is relatively quiet only barking during play most of the time (may change!)
*Can be trained, with a little patience (I'm comparing to Ally who is a quick learner)
*Small breed (I'm not a big dog person)
*Not overly aggressive (Deni is more on the submissive side, but I understand they are good alert dogs)

CONS:
*Tearstaining
*Grooming time (if you plan to keep the hair long)
*Potential for hereditary problems

I'm sure there's more but my brain is heading towards shut down mode!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

well, i think personality totally depends on the dog...not the breed, you know? but i like both of their personalities, but i think its because of how i trained them too. like right now, they're just sitting around or sleeping. and i know in a while ellie will ask to play...and i'll play. lol. 

cons: health issues. like sprite needs both of her knees done, their hair grows out and because of how they play----i'd have to brush them at least 4 times a day...so i just shave them, tearstains, hair growing and getting into the eye and that they are fragile. OH, and their teeth. sprite has bad teeth and ellie has good teeth. pottytraining

but if you devote your time....and you train her how you want her....it'll be worth it.


----------



## melissajean (Jun 4, 2005)

thanks guys. I am also a small dog person. I love big dogs, but cant handle them. I would be keeping the hair short to. probably about an inch or two long


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Something to think about if you are considering a Maltese is that they really need their people and do best if they won't be alone too long. That said, I do believe quite a few Maltese folks successfully leave their babies alone for a full workday.

If you are getting a puppy, they need a lot of care that first few weeks to ensure that they are eating properly. Some are very picky eaters and will starve themselves into hypoglycemic shock (don't listen to your vet or anyone who will tell you that a puppy won't starve itself and to just wait until s/he eats. People who say that are not familiar with the tiny breeds and don't know about their tendency towards hypoglycemia, which can be fatal).

Mine are very intelligent. One is very hyperintense and needs a lot of attention. The other is more laid back, but also needs a lot of attention. 

The puppies vary in care level and training needs. Sylphide was a bratty maniac, very intense, and needed a lot of training. Shrek is very laid back, much less adventurous than Sylphide, and hasn't needed as much training because he both listens the first time and doesn't get into mischief. This said, with careful, loving attention and training Sylphide has matured into a wonderful, loving, obedient adult.

Some Maltese are passive. Others are not. I have a very assertive, bossy one who always gives us a piece of her mind. Both of mine think they rule the street when we go for walks.

This said, we adore our babies, they are spoiled rotten, and we will forever be a Maltese family. They are wonderfully intelligent, have a mischievous sense of humor, are marvelously affectionate, and have simply adorable personalities.

Hope this helps! Good luck in your decision making.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

If you or anyone else wants to see how special this breed is, go to this site owned by Always Maltese and click on "Maltese Memorials"..... it may make you teary-eyed but it surely opens our eyes to what an amazing breed the Maltese is. 

One of the beautiful tributes says, "Until you have been loved by a maltese, your soul remains unawakened." 

Maltese World Web Site


EDIT: P.S. There are also tons of puppy pictures and tons of Malts from people around the world.....


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

awwwwwwww


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

thats true, malts like having a person around them. 

i know there's a couple of people here that keep their malts in crates/playpens even when they're home. im the type that likes to play with my dog every chance i get. remember that---they only live like 15 yrs.


----------



## melissajean (Jun 4, 2005)

I am a stay at home momie so I would be with the puppy all the time. about the only place I go is my moms, and they would be upset if I didnt bring th epuppy over lol. I do go out with my boyfriend every two weeks for a few hours buut thats it. and my mom and my sister watch our son and will watch puppy to.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

thats so awesome. that'd be a great set up. especially during puppy times. when you're TOTALLY consistant and you put a lot of time into it--(like potty training) the results will show faster. 

i learned with each of my dogs different things. and its fun having them around 24/7. i like having them sleep on my bed (eventhough i still rollover onto them every now and then. LOL) and its really cute when you have your head on your pillow and you see their little faces sleeping. 

anyway, i really hope you enjoy your puppy as much as some of us do.


----------



## melissajean (Jun 4, 2005)

when I had my yorkie I would let him sleep on my bed with me. he would lay his head on the pillow and i had to cover him up just like a person







but I dont know if I would have the new pup sleep wit us cause my son sleeps with us sometimes and he might roll on or kick the pup.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

awww!! thats so cute. maybe you can sleep in the middle and your son and the pup on each side. lol.









i like it when sprite sleeps next to me...and lets me give her hugs and kisses. lol. and i LOVE it when they sleep on their backs and look like little humans too. 

every now and then, gruffi will sleep with his head on my pillow and give a big huge sigh...and i'll wake up. LOL. he can be a pain in the butt sometimes. lol


----------



## melissajean (Jun 4, 2005)

me and my boyfriend have our son sleep in between us. he will wake up in the middle of the night and wants to cuddle with us. he has to be in the middle though becuse he will roll off. he did that once and had a huge bump on his head sor a few days. poor baby


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

awwww!!! the same thing happened to sprite!!!









and she woke up sooo scared, but she still didnt learn to not go near the edge of the bed. she fell off the bed like 2 times. 

are you planning on crating the dog? 

have you decided to get a maltese? were your questions answered in this thread?


----------



## melissajean (Jun 4, 2005)

we havent decided yet. my guy dosent like any of the dogs on my list







we have :mini poodle, bichon, shih tzu, and maltese (not in any order). I will probably have a crate for the pup so if it needs to get away from shane (my son) it will have a place. and for house traning. my yorkie loved his crate.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

how old is shane? 

ok....i may be biased....but maltese is definitely the best out of your list. LOL.









these are my problems with the other breeds: 

miniature poodle: the face its too long. and the hair is curly and not cute (like maltese have what looks like hair. that you can style)

bishon: huge, big face, and the curly hair again. 

shih tzu: they're big, have folds in the face (so you'd have to clean between the folds), and the eyes are buggy

maltese: the cutest dogs EVER. lol. 

i hope my list helps you out a little. LOL. 

and gruffi loves his area under the couch. lol. thats sorta like his crate. and now sprite and ellie have started going under there...to just relax and get out of the sun.


----------



## melissajean (Jun 4, 2005)

lol. were alo kinda looking at chihuahuas, but it would be a bigger chihuahua or a mix from a shelter.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

chihuahuas are CUTE...if they look like taco (MEE is babysitting). i totally fell in love with him. but its soooo hard to squeeze/hug a small dog. like with gruffi...i'll bear hug him. LOL. and he loves it. 

the cons about chihuahuas: some of them have 'the shakes'. they always look nervous. ihate that. 

you should look into big dogs----but treat him like a small dog. LOL


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

This is what I have so far in the month I have had my furbaby:

Pros: Follows me everywhere
loves to nap with me and lay in my lap when I watch tv
love the kids and attention
doesnt mind being dressed up
likes to scare the squirrels off the patio
learns sit, stay, lay down, and get the squirrel quickly
great to talk to

Cons: Tearstaining
this may just pertain to my dog-- he hard to train to go potty in a box
I brush his hair twice a day and he still gets mats
the long blowdrying time

But I dont mind putting up with the cons, because the pros by far outweigh them! Rex is a 5 pound bag of sugar!


----------



## melissajean (Jun 4, 2005)

do you keep rex in a short cut? or ids his hair long? I am not a big dog person at all. I just cnt handle them. we were going to get a rough coated collie, but ther to big for me


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by melissajean_@Jun 13 2005, 11:14 AM
> *do you keep rex in a short cut? or ids his hair long?  I am not a big dog person at all. I just cnt handle them. we were going to get a rough coated collie, but ther to big for me
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72150*


[/QUOTE]

His hair is medium I guess. The groomer trims his underneath and his feet. I want it to grow out and be long, but it is taking awhile. He has only had a few mats, I think from where we pick him up, but they are a pain to get out! Maybe next summer I may get him a shorter hairdo for summer, but this year we are working on growing it! If I can figure out how to put a picture of him standing here I will!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

even when ellie had her hair that was only like 2-3inches long...she still had mats. 

and i saw a few shih tzu's, poodles, and bischons that had mats soooo bad that they had to get the whole coat shaved off. 

if you plan to rub your dog, and roll him on his back to give kisses---i recommend to brush every time after. lol. it just totally sucks. 

sprite and ellie still get mats because of playng with eachother and they're SHAVED.









their mats are usually in their armpits (from harness) and behind the ears (from playing) and the tail (from playing). little animals!!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by melissajean_@Jun 13 2005, 11:14 AM
> *do you keep rex in a short cut? or ids his hair long?  I am not a big dog person at all. I just cnt handle them. we were going to get a rough coated collie, but ther to big for me
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72150*


[/QUOTE]

You know I never wanted a pet..... I didn't like being around anyones dogs, probably because the ones I have been around are bad and jumped up on me and licked me...yuck! Anyway my daughter had been wanting one for a long time. We had chosen to go with a Maltese because my husband and son are both allergic to dogs and I didnt want a poodle. My mother in law called one day and said she found one for us and did we want him. Within an hour we made the decision, without seeing him or anything, just trusting that she would pick the best of the 3 puppies that there were. We had already picked out dog names "Carly" if it was a girl after Carly Patterson, my daughter is a gymnast, hoping to make it to the olympics one day or the boy name was going to be "Rex" she liked it because it sounded tough and was easy. Now I dont know how we ever lived with out Rex, he has adapted to our life and fits in so well. The nice thing is he doesnt smell like a dog at all, even when he needs a bath. And for some reason, I dont mind when Rex licks me--I brush his teeth/toungue once a day at least so I know where they have been! 
The picture of him by my name is a rarity of him, the bow was out immediately and he pulled his ponytail out that night. It is barely long enough to stay up, as you can see not all of it was up from where the groomer cut him bangs. 
I put another picture of Rex standing in the gallery and named the album Rex You can get a better idea of his hair length there. It looks yellow in the picture but he is really white other than his tearstains!  
Do you have any pets now or are you thinking about getting a Maltese? Good luck with your decision! It'll change your life!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I think poodles, bichons and maltese are all very cute. I didn't know that shitzus have folds on their faces (I thought that was just true of pugs). I think the quality of breeder is probably even more important than the breed! Good luck with your search.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

How old is Shane? Maltese and Chihuahua's have delicate bones and can easily break a leg. Plus, maltese do have soft tracheas and care must be taken that a small child not grasp the dog around the neck. That's where my grandson liked to hold Pico when my grandson was 3. 

Very young children can learn to be gentle with a dog but you surely wouldn't want him to learn that at the expense of the pet! My other grandson is now 2 and when we visit I make sure I always have Pico in my lap when Jacob is on the loose.







Pico mostly gives Jacob a merry chase, hopping from one lap to another, across the back of the sofa, across the arms of the chair to the arms of the sofa, etc.! Jacob gets worn out but Pico does, too.

And do research your breeder. If you've been lurking for a while you have probably read enough about the horrors of puppymills, puppybrokers, pet stores, uneducated BackYardBreeders(BYB) and other types of breeders who don't screen the genetics of their breeding pairs or puppies. Not that you can't love any Maltese to distraction but that it can get very expensive and be very heartbreaking when health problems develop that could have been eliminated through careful breeding.


----------



## melissajean (Jun 4, 2005)

my son is 23 months old. I keep wanting to write 21, time flys so fast. I am really likeing maltese, but my guy is not likeing any breed on my list







so I am not shure. he says he wants a small dog, and I have picked small dogs. I am going to write up a pros and cons list of every one and see what he likes with out telling him what breeds they are







I will try to look at rex in your gallery if I can get it to work, I am not exactly shure how to do it


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I personally would not consider a Chihuahua witha small child. A friend got one when her daughter was about 4 and although Jane adored Sassy, she drove her crazy with her constant barking. She gave new meaning ot the term "yappy". She was terrible with strangers. She bit Heather (the daughter) right in the face. Jane could never leave them alone and it was a big problem when Heather had friends over to play. 

Be aware... 

These dogs are high-strung, and bark easily. In addition, they don't adapt easily to new environments or to new people, which often leads to the barking. When this dog is provoked, it can be bold with much bigger dogs. Chihuahuas tend to be vulnerable to the cold, and can also be hard to housebreak. 
If they are not properly and frequently socialized, they can be nippy with strangers. Often, they are not good with children unless they were raised with them. Because these dogs are small, they may not be good to have with small children, since they could be easily injured from any rough playing. If these dogs are socialized well, and are given short, frequent and gentle obedience sessions, they will often be much calmer and more confident.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by melissajean_@Jun 13 2005, 01:29 PM
> *my son is 23 months old. I keep wanting to write 21, time flys so fast.  I am really likeing maltese,  but my guy is not likeing any breed on my list
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Eventhough I read Maltese arent good for small kids since they are fragile, I think it depends on the dog and the kid. My kids are ages 7 and 10, but we had younger visitors last weekend, ages 2 and 4 and Rex did well with them, they just wanted to pet him, not trying to play rough or anything. Rex prefers me over anyone though!








From what I see you can either click the my gallery that is under my name and then a page will come up and to the left you can click the name Rex or if you go to the gallery link at the top of this page, it shows up as being one of the last 5 uploaded pictures. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I noticed on your other post that your are from Michigan's Upper Penninsula. (I grew up in a suburb of Detroit). I would think any small dog, but especially a Chihuahua would have a lot of trouble with that climate.

Brrrrrr!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jun 13 2005, 01:36 PM
> *Be aware...
> 
> These dogs are high-strung, and bark easily. In addition, they don't adapt easily to new environments or to new people, which often leads to the barking. When this dog is provoked, it can be bold with much bigger dogs. Chihuahuas tend to be vulnerable to the cold, and can also be hard to housebreak.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I agree! I had a chichuahua when I was around 11 years old and he nipped at any stranger that came to our house. He was very insecure and quick to pee everywhere when someone came over. He also barked a lot, sometimes nonstop when someone came over and wouldnt let anyone touch him other than me. I think they are a one owner dog.


----------



## melissajean (Jun 4, 2005)

if we did get a chihuahua, it would be a larger one or a mix from a shelter. I am keeping my eyes on our local shelter, but all there having so far is larger dogs, like sheperds, labs, retreivers, ect ect


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Jun 13 2005, 10:55 AM
> *I think poodles, bichons and maltese are all very cute.  I didn't know that shitzus have folds on their faces (I thought that was just true of pugs).  I think the quality of breeder is probably even more important than the breed!  Good luck with your search.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72191*


[/QUOTE]
well, the shih tzu that i saw, had the face shaved, and it had the squished in nose---and there was like a fold...sorta. so you'd have to clean that area too. 

MEE keeps finding these CUTE maltese offerred at the Pasadena shelter.

i've offerred this before, if you need me to pick up a dog at a shelter near my house...i will. 







just pick him up within a couple of days and you'd just need to refund me the adoption fee.


----------



## melissajean (Jun 4, 2005)

ok thank you. I would send anyone the adoption fee before they picked up the pup, or I would sent it to the shelter. I heard that the acme pet transport will transport a critter for free so maybe if I find one in another state I could go thru them. I would worry though becuse I woulnt know the people, and that would freak me out a bit ya know.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

yeah, i totally know what you mean.









hopefully you find your perfect pet.


----------



## melissajean (Jun 4, 2005)

we probably wont be able to get one till after september. but that will give us time to get into a place and settled.


----------

